# Half of NYK roster gone next season



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I will go on record to say that half the New York Knicks roster will be gone next season. That includes Shandon Anderson, Othella Harrington, Moochie Norris, Cesary Trybanski, Allan Houston(if someone really wants him-maybe Dallas),Vin Baker, Kurt Thomas, and maybe even Frank Williams. Not to mention Lenny Wilkens but I think he'll be given more time. This team is playing horribly in the playoffs and most of these players are to blame. Houston wasn't supposed to be payed that much in the 1st place but bottom line he has to go. We can't depend on him and his shaky knee any longer.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm curious who takes Houston ($57 million 3 years), Norris ($13 million, 3 years), and especially Anderson ($24 million, years) off your hands.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm curious who takes Houston ($57 million 3 years), Norris ($13 million, 3 years), and especially Anderson ($24 million, years) off your hands.


As am I. Who is that dumb? We'll find out I guess.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm with *MJG*

Houston was nearly impossible to trade before he was injured - what do you think he's worth in trade now?

Anderson has 3 heavily inflated years left on his deal.

Norris is also overpaid on his 3 years remaining.


You mention Dallas, but is even Mark Cuban interested in obtaining highly paid contracts who don't contribute on the court? 

BTW, I know that Houston CAN contribute when he's healthy, but it remains to see whether or not he WILL be able to do so after coming back from injury. And I don't see any team "taking a chance" on him, not for $57 million.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No way do we need Houston. He's overpaid, and plus we still have Micheal Finley, and we aren't going to trade both Toine and Tawn, so one of them is starting. We aren't going to trade for a $100 million sixth man.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I was thinking more of a Micheal Finley/Abdul Wahad for Allan Houston/Kurt Thomas. Cuban might be fed up with Finley at this point, especially after last night's game. He wporbaly would take Houston, although he'd have to prove he's healthy. And ofcourse he and Don love Kurt Thomas so that could also make for a deal. Now it may not seem realistic due to the contracts or whatever but this is the most likely destination for a contract that big because Lord knows Houston isn't going to be traded for Kobe. Who takes Moochie? I guess pay Charlotte to take him. Shandon Anderson? Buy him out. He's worthless and takes up a roster spot.

EDIT: Furthermore, the trade works on realgm:

http://www3.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=1576944


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

horrible trade for dallas. besides kt's trade value has gone down soo much since last offseason and even he isnt enough for cuban to take houston. ill bet ya that ny has to keep these bad contracts until these guys come off the books.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

They do have Marquis Daniels ready to fil that starting role which could push Houston to backup. This could also be insentive for a deal, to bring in younger players while staying competitive. Besides, Cuban has all te money to do this and KT's value hasn't dropped that much.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

KURT THOMAS signed an extension didnt he??


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Yea..so?

He probaly will be trade bait this offseason.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I want to see Houston come back and be solid for 3 months before I become a fan of this deal, cause honestly, if it were the Houston without the knee problems, it's an easy yes. I'd do it even with the knee problems as long as they weren't chronic, and if he wasn't making so much money. Finley has a big contract, but Houstons will probably be 2-4 Mil bigger than his every year. I think The deal is basically:

Finley/Wahad

for

Houston/Thomas/Add about 4 Mil for Houston's salary vs. Finley's

I think the deal is ok, *with* Houston coming back and performing strongly next year.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

New York has been trying to unload those salaries for years. No one is stupid! The new trend in the NBA is to get cap room. Acquiring over paid players won't acomplish this.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

NYK are going to be very bad for a very long time.

 :grinning: :laugh: :boohoo:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> I was thinking more of a Micheal Finley/Abdul Wahad for Allan Houston/Kurt Thomas. Cuban might be fed up with Finley at this point, especially after last night's game. He wporbaly would take Houston, although he'd have to prove he's healthy. And ofcourse he and Don love Kurt Thomas so that could also make for a deal. Now it may not seem realistic due to the contracts or whatever but this is the most likely destination for a contract that big because Lord knows Houston isn't going to be traded for Kobe. Who takes Moochie? I guess pay Charlotte to take him. Shandon Anderson? Buy him out. He's worthless and takes up a roster spot.
> 
> EDIT: Furthermore, the trade works on realgm:
> ...


WHAT!!!!!!! worst trade in the 21st century


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Everyone was calling Thomas a genius for all that he had done... Taking the Knicks into the playoffs.. Turning New York into a contender.. Blah Blah Blah..

The Knicks were better off in the lottery, where they belong.. 
I think that the Knicks need to keep Vin Baker.. He was a beast game 4 and he will be able to contribute.. Give Sweetney some damn time to develop.. The Knicks will regret it big time if they dont give him playing time and allow him to develop..
Have fun for years to come Knick Fans!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

The Knicks are going to be mediocre for at least three to five more years. Their payroll is close to 90 million(if not more) and Thomas traded away young players and draft picks in order to make it into the first round and lose.

I can remember Knick fans praising Thomas for all the moves that he made. Now, you're stuck with a mediocre team at best.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> As am I. Who is that dumb? We'll find out I guess.


I know the team that will take them!

The KVBL team that hires NYKFan!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think this trade could occur during the offseason...

Tim Thomas and Kurt Thomas

FOR

Antoine Walker, Eduardo Najera and a pick

It makes Dallas even deeper and sets up NY with Marbury, Houston and Walker.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^ I could definetely see that trade going down. But could it be Jamison instead of Walker? We really dont need more weak defenders and in Kurt Thomas Dallas would be taking one of our better ones.

Alot of poeple have alot of bad things to say about Allan HOuston and I will be the first to admitt that he is not worth all that money, but he is a very good player. I cant wait till Houston comes back healthy next season, he is capable of completely taking over a game with his sharp shooting. Adding a healthy Houston alone moves NY up to the 4th spot in the east this season IMO. If you have that along with either Jamison or Walker from Dallas, and we already have marbury have gives us 20 a game and about 9 assits, this team would be ready for war. 
Oh yeah and we would get a summer and pre seaosn togther, only 7 knicks that started the season with the knicks ended the seaosn with the KNicks so that has to be taken into account. I really dont think the Knicks will be so mediocore next season.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> I was thinking more of a Micheal Finley/Abdul Wahad for Allan Houston/Kurt Thomas.


Blehck!

No one will take AH for anything of value.


----------

